# Barbecue is Barbecue, Grilling is Grilling..



## Captain Morgan

Hey folks we've gotten away from the categories here 
at BBQCentral.

I'm sure everyone knows the difference between bbq and grilling.
And if it's made in the oven, it should go in the General section.

No biggie, but let's get it right.

Thanks.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

What about BBQ flavored potato chips?


----------



## bigwheel

Well there is grilling then there is direct bbq cooking..which is simply slow grilling. Think it has to do mainly with the speed of the operation, distance twixt the fire and meat etc. So in certain cases think it hard to differentiate the two processes.  Somebody needs to be in charge of sorting all this stuff out. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan

Since the 1950s, the USDA  has required that all products so labeled must use meat cooked to 70 percent of its original weight, with the lost fat and moisture eventually combined with sauce and sold as a canned or frozen product. This is no longer true.

Leaner meats produced today means less weight loss.  But the direct/indirect argument is moot.
Classic bbq was cooked direct over coals.  Most modern bbq is indirect.

However, I think it's pretty simple to tell which is cooked low and slow with smoke, and
which is cooked hot and fast, and what is cooked in a crock pot.


----------



## bigwheel

Well some of the reputed best bbq in Tejas comes from Coopers in Llano which aint nothing real slow or low about it. They go about an hour per pound direct over coals for brisket anyway. Then they loosely wrap in foil reduce the heat and let it swelter till it dies and gives up. Now aint ate there personally so some of this may be just rumors. Now they do supposed to use small briskets which a person could cook a 7-9 pound steak in a shorter time frame most likely. Whuts a Mother to do?

bigwheel


bigwheel


----------



## Tri Tip

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> What about BBQ flavored potato chips?



What if your bbq has a grill


----------



## Captain Morgan

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well some of the reputed best bbq in Tejas comes from Coopers in Llano which aint nothing real slow or low about it. They go about an hour per pound direct over coals for brisket anyway. Then they loosely wrap in foil reduce the heat and let it swelter till it dies and gives up. Now aint ate there personally so some of this may be just rumors. Now they do supposed to use small briskets which a person could cook a 7-9 pound steak in a shorter time frame most likely. Whuts a Mother to do?
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> 
> bigwheel




and Myron Mixon famously cooks "hot and fast".

Seriously....in this forum, do we need an official definition? 

It's either bbq, grilled or baked steamed...let's keep smoked
foods here.


----------



## bigwheel

Ok you win. Your the one with the steenken badge and the bullet in the shirt pocket.  My Daddy always taught me it wasn't smart to mess with the Po Po's 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo

And leftovers in the leftover section!


----------



## surfinsapo

I'm glad someone cares about us!!!


----------



## bigwheel

Enough to make somebody feel they are back to being in the safety of the womb. 

bigwheel


----------



## 007bond-jb

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Since the 1950s, the USDA  has required that all products so labeled must use meat cooked to 70 percent of its original weight, with the lost fat and moisture eventually combined with sauce and sold as a canned or frozen product. This is no longer true.
> 
> Leaner meats produced today means less weight loss.  But the direct/indirect argument is moot.
> Classic bbq was cooked direct over coals.  Most modern bbq is indirect.
> 
> However, I think it's pretty simple to tell which is cooked low and slow with smoke, and
> which is cooked hot and fast, and what is cooked in a crock pot.




Hey Sarge N cappy read this Boys!...............:::;;;
http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives/201 ... rgers.html


----------



## bigwheel

Great read Boy! Thanks for sharing the link. Course I already knew all that stuff and could tell the author was anal when he start talking about grinding your own meat and poking patties with a gauge. Who got time for that kinda nonsense? Now he is full o caca about the flipping being good. I will take the po misguided young man under my wing one of these days. Get him edumacated etc. Now the anal stuff is harder to cure. In real life they grow up and pose as injuneers. 

bigwheel


----------



## john pen

shouldnt this thread be in General Discussion ?


----------



## bigwheel

Well I have searched high and low and I can't figger out which sub group to which this thread should be most propaly categorized. I can't even figger out whut sub group I am in as we speak. Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## john pen

BW, are any off us even really here ?


----------



## Captain Morgan

color me confused...Mr. Bond, did you post the right link?


----------



## DATsBBQ

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> color me confused...Mr. Bond, did you post the right link?


Ditto


----------



## JIMMYJAM

I just want to give my opinion on what BBQ is. BBQ is low and slow..it is fire and coal..it is wood and smoke..it is patience and love..if you missed any of this please rebuild..remake..start over...we love you, and we will wait


----------



## Chiles

Hmmm,
Well, Two of the guys this weekend at the Que and Cruz were smoking / cooking between 300 and 325.  They kicked my but in the scores and finished in the top three in some catagories.   No where in the KCBS rules (that I can think of) does it say what temp it has to be cooked at, nor for how long.

-Chiles


----------



## Captain Morgan

no but KCBS doesn't define bbq for the rest of the world either.
Their rules are for comps.


----------



## bigwheel

Sounds like some of the anti comp arguments as espoused by Bob in GA, Dave Lineback etc.They do make some fair assessments that comp bbq should not be used as a criteria when judging the quality of bbq in general. Now I think there is an argument to be made on this issue especially as it applies to KCBS judging. Texas type man/manette off the street type judging is a hoss of a different color since folks are allowed to pick whut they really like as opposed to picking whut they tell them to pick in judging class. Thats purty silly. 

bigwheel


----------



## Hogdady

I really don't give a rat's ass 'bout how you define it...I love bbq!


----------



## Gustin

There has been a debate on this forever.......  The Mayan and native North Americans used indirect smoke methods for over hundreds of yrs before migration of the europeans arrived...  in the Mayans ruins there is proof of smoking rooms for wild game all before the use of calendars....  so the definition of bbq and grilling will go forever... I have so called "grilled" pork and beat up comp style smoked pork...  i have smoked some of the best brisket and got my ass handed to me by a Chuckwagon cook from the Pitchfork ranch in Texas that cooked on a rotisserie rod over a fire in the ground...  The debate will rage on forever.......


----------



## LarrysBackyard

Once in the backyard, my son once asked me, "Dad, what's the difference between the gas grill and the charcoal kettle?" To which I replied, "Attitude, son. Attitude."


----------



## Dipesh

BBq is done in indirect heat slow process of cooking and grilling is done in direct heat cooking faster


----------



## hazopork

Dipesh said:


> BBq is done in indirect heat slow process of cooking and grilling is done in direct heat cooking faster



Couldn't agree more. In fact, some may even call BBq indirect grilling which is normally used to cook tough cuts of meat.


----------



## stine.marga

You have pointed it out well, but confusion happens to everyone.


----------



## Danno527

The good BBQ grilling is done slowly with lots of patience and love  I personally enjoy every grilling moment even more since I am using my Outback gas barbecue which makes grilling lot more easier for any bbq party, you can check my grill bellow 

https://bestbbq.net/outback/outback-meteor-4-burner-gas-barbecue/


----------



## Foodsafe4u

Hey Captain Morgan, totally agree about the difference between Barbecue and Grilling, but you know what is common between them? Food Safety - If you use a barbecue or a grill you need to have all the food safety measures in place like proper meat storage and cooking temperature. All this to avoid your guest and family from getting sick from foodborne illness. Here are some more tips on how you can become a Barbecue master on your next outdoor barbecue. 
Link : https://foodsafe4u.com/be-the-bbq-master-without-poisoning-your-guests/


----------

